# #BoycottApple T-Shirts



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.cruzerlite.com/t-shirts/cruzerlite-designed-boycottapple-t-shirt

Get' em while they're hot!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

$20? Thing better come with a 24-pack of Natty thrown in.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> $20? Thing better come with a 24-pack of Natty thrown in.


$17.90, and $2 gets donated to the EFF. We're not making money on this one, homie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

What are the tees made out of, silk? I'm not downing the idea, just seems like the production costs are a bit steep.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah seems a bit high for a novelty t-shirts. After all a ftl plain shirt is like 6 to 7 bucks last I saw at ww.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Meh, each shirt is made to order. We don't buy 1000s at a time. From what I've seen from others on Rootz that are doing shirts, this is priced about the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would feel like the biggest nerd wearing this...

I want it but would not be able to wear it lol

The Galaxy


----------

